# Member still at work despite charges related to drug operation



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2016)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> National Defence staffer still at work despite charges in relation to drug operation
> THE CHRONICLE HERALD
> Published February 9, 2016 - 1:35pm
> Last Updated February 10, 2016 - 7:18am
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2016)

For all we know, she's swiping the meal cards at the kitchen.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> For all we know, she's swiping the meal cards at the kitchen.



Yes.  She could be filling one of the many number of positions on the Base, from the lowest 'menial' to the highest security.  Not much info in news release.  

It will be interesting to see what comes out of this, with her co-accused working for the Coast Guard.  What kind of network, and across what government Departments was it spread?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2016)

Innocent until proven guilty. It's nice to see someone finally took that to heart and instead of firing her, she has gotten the benefit of the doubt. She has been relieved of any sensitive work. That is all that can be morally asked for.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jul 2016)

An update on this individual.  Full story and photo at link below.



> DND employee suspended without pay for drug ring charges
> 
> JORDAN PARKER | STAFF REPORTER
> Published July 13, 2016 - 8:32pm
> ...


----------

